# John Deere Riding Mower Won't Turn Over



## kau

I have an older John Deere riding lawn mower that I can't get to turn.

Tries to but it won't fire up.

I have checked gas, fuel filter, spark plug and wire. Nothing.

I put the throttle all the way past the Rabbit to the symbol, press the brake, turn and nothing.

Serial is MOOSRXA066835, 066835


----------



## GreenFlyer

If the battery is good, sounds like a bad starter. And on a side note, why do links show up in posts/replies?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

So it sounds like it cranks over, just wont fire off? Sounds like no spark or weak spark- how old is the spark plug? 

Im not exactally sure how JD's are setup- if they have an inline fuse to the ign switch , and some kind of magneto kill wire.

If the tractor does nothing when the key is turned- that means theres no 12volt power to the ign switch - hence the fuse in the power wire to the switch .

It could be a bad ign switch as well. If it cranks when the starter solenoid is jumped- then its something in the ign switch setup.

I have a 82 dynamark that still had its factory ign switch, one day it did nothing when i went to fire it up - checked the fuse- it was fine, so changed the worn out switch and it fired right up.

If theres no spark, then its grounding out ( wont spark) - could be the points ( if it has them) - could also be traced back to a worn out ign switch as well.


----------

